# Tacoma rear axle for Impala



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some pics of what our Toyota Tacoma axles look like with disc conversion








Stainless hardlines
























The powder coat is an extra cost in our pricing


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 12 2007, 09:12 PM~8778851
> *Here are some pics of what our Toyota Tacoma axles look like with disc conversion
> 
> 
> ...


WE SHOULD CHARGE YOU FOR DOING THAT IT RED YUCK REAR END LOOKS GOOD THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

well you should see the car  then speak..... :biggrin: j/p


whats wrong with redBLOOD</span></span>


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

that toyota shiz fits impalas like 61-64????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 12 2007, 09:31 PM~8779022
> *well you should see the car   then speak..... :biggrin:  j/p
> whats wrong with redI KNOW RED IS GAY :0 </span></span>
> *


Post pics :biggrin: so i can speak LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2007, 10:36 PM~8779081
> *Post pics :biggrin: so i can speak LOL
> *


It'll be at the super show.....Plus We will have a new version of the old in the booth,,,,so haters beware...Might have to hop out front the booth... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 12 2007, 09:43 PM~8779155
> *It'll be at the super show.....Plus We will have a new version of the old in the booth,,,,so haters beware...Might have to hop out front the booth... :biggrin:
> *


IM NOT GUNNA MAKE IT I GUESS ILL HAVE TO WAIT ON THE PICS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2007, 10:45 PM~8779165
> *IM NOT GUNNA MAKE IT I GUESS ILL HAVE TO WAIT ON THE PICS
> *


well yea......I'm like Alfred Hitchcock *****......suspence it KILL'in fools....hahahah


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

Damn! How much and shipped to Hawaii my zip code is 96792-lmk


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Sep 12 2007, 11:15 PM~8779441
> *Damn! How much and shipped to Hawaii my zip code is 96792-lmk
> *


not sure , but 2 are going to Hawaii....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 12 2007, 10:21 PM~8779482
> *not sure , but 2 are going to Hawaii....
> *


buy me a ticket ill deliver :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh me likey, too bad i dont own a impala lol


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2007, 03:12 AM~8778851
> *Here are some pics of what our Toyota Tacoma axles look like with disc conversion
> 
> 
> ...


does this take stock bearing or one of them conversion types ... 

nice work ron


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

No mods to the axle...just mount


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what year tacomas are the rear ends from


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

what do they sell for????


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ron

Let me know the cost-so I can sell my chrome stock one then get this instead-I know shipping will be a bitch but thats the price to pay to live in Hawaii :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

yupyup, i like!!


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

stainless brake lines will rust over time, be careful ! 
chrome plated copper or copper cadium (i think thats what the silver looking ones are from?) are a much safer bet !


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :yes: 

Looks good with the chrome calipers and hard lines!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

whats the price on one of those????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 12 2007, 11:00 PM~8779758
> *what year tacomas are the rear ends from
> *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*94-98 taco rearends*


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I need me one of these. :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

I need an Impala so I can get one of those :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Sep 13 2007, 05:00 AM~8780392
> *stainless brake lines will rust over time, be careful !
> chrome plated copper or copper cadium (i think thats what the silver looking ones are from?) are a much safer bet !
> *


I think poor quality stainless will rust, but this is bright anneal aircraft line...and when you give it a quick polish, it looks even better....I've done some line 4 years ago and still look like new...But I do live where it rain only 3 times a year :biggrin:


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

i called the 866 number today... gave me an error msg


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Sep 13 2007, 10:01 PM~8787109
> *i called the 866 number today... gave me an error msg
> *


Yea a car hit the phone box at the corner....So we had phone interurtion until around 12;00


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

how much man?? and I know there is a difference in width between the tacoma and the tacoma 4x4 right?


----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

whats the benefit of running the Taco axle in an Impala? Is it narrower or stronger or what? I've seen it done just never knew the reason.


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

voice mail box is stilllll full sucker!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

hey how much for a rear end like that but with drum brakes???????!!??? shipped to 76302


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

wuzup BMH i order today a pitston gen 3 kit & 14 inch telescopic cyl and some cups going to ohio 44241 just want to know if is on the way :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 13 2007, 07:16 AM~8780939
> *whats the price on one of those????
> *


x10 damn it, how muchy????????


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Sep 13 2007, 07:30 PM~8786403
> *94-98 taco rearends
> *



tacoma rears are from 95 -2004 i dont know if the newer ones have the same rear end. how much for just the disk brake conversion and is it downey off road or lc engineering?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

sorry ron ... i didnt mean beaing i meant u joint coversion or does it fit the stock u joint?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 14 2007, 11:05 PM~8795060
> *sorry ron ... i didnt mean beaing i meant u joint coversion or does it fit the stock u joint?
> *


i'd imagine you need to use a combination joint, but thats not a big deal anyways.

what is a big deal is HOW MUCH ARE THEY?????????????????????????


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Six Trey_@Sep 14 2007, 07:35 PM~8792845
> *whats the benefit of running the Taco axle in an Impala? Is it narrower or stronger or what? I've seen it done just never knew the reason.
> *


shorter and stronger, and your axels done fall out like stock impala axels


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Holy Mother!!!! :0


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Think they'll let me carry that on the plane with me from Vegas this year? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 15 2007, 08:00 AM~8795673
> *Think they'll let me carry that on the plane with me from Vegas this year? :biggrin:
> *


Only if its in a clear zip lock bag.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 14 2007, 11:05 PM~8795060
> *sorry ron ... i didnt mean beaing i meant u joint coversion or does it fit the stock u joint?
> *


ron sells an adaptor to mount up to your stock driveshaft


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Sep 13 2007, 10:01 PM~8787109
> *i called the 866 number today... gave me an error msg
> *


PHOWNED


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what PC on that just whats red?


----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 15 2007, 03:49 AM~8795590
> *shorter and stronger, and your axels done fall out like stock impala axels
> *



:thumbsup: got ya


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2007, 08:10 PM~8786733
> *I think poor quality stainless will rust, but this is bright anneal aircraft line...and when you give it a quick polish, it looks even better....I've done some line 4 years ago and still look like new...But I do live where it rain only 3 times a year :biggrin:
> *



if only that were true of here, we only get 3 days of sun a year now and this year i think two of those were cancelled !?


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Sep 14 2007, 08:57 PM~8794029
> *tacoma rears are from 95 -2004 i dont know if the newer ones have the same rear end. how much for just the disk brake conversion and is it downey off road or lc engineering?
> *


I have them made for us by Kodiac....I tried a kit from Downey and it sucked ass...So ,i went and had a company ,build them from the ground up

450.00 for the complete kit.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Sep 17 2007, 05:39 AM~8807183
> *if only that were true of here, we only get 3 days of sun a year now and this year i think two of those were cancelled !?
> 
> 
> *


dam i miss that shitty old weather lol we had a cold day today it was 77 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 13 2007, 08:16 AM~8780939
> *whats the price on one of those????
> *


Axles ready for wish bone 550.00
in chrome w/ drums brakes 1340.00
complete rear kits for 2200.00
complete w/ disc 2600.00


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup ron :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 17 2007, 10:18 PM~8813443
> *sup ron  :wave:
> *


You must be state side now....Whats crackin...Jess was wondering whats up...have Amy hit her up on Hoespace...I mean myspace


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 17 2007, 06:14 PM~8813408
> *Axles ready for wish bone 550.00
> in chrome w/ drums brakes 1340.00
> complete rear kits for 2200.00
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR CHROME STOCK MOUNTS WITH DRUM BRAKES?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 17 2007, 09:32 PM~8813571
> *You must be state side now....Whats crackin...Jess was wondering whats up...have Amy hit her up on Hoespace...I mean myspace
> *


haha hoespace thats funny 

yep were here now just trying to get our shit together for the supershow gunna call in a bit just to say wasss up


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 17 2007, 09:14 PM~8813408
> *Axles ready for wish bone 550.00
> in chrome w/ drums brakes 1340.00
> complete rear kits for 2200.00
> ...



whats included in the complete rear kit for 2200, Pics?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 17 2007, 09:14 PM~8813408
> *Axles ready for wish bone 550.00
> in chrome w/ drums brakes 1340.00
> complete rear kits for 2200.00
> ...


 so the one for 1340.00 is chrome with drums and wishbone mounts all complete ready to install?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 18 2007, 08:52 AM~8815351
> *so the one for 1340.00 is chrome with drums and wishbone mounts all complete ready to install?
> *


Yes, thats correct...


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 17 2007, 09:14 PM~8813408
> *Axles ready for wish bone 550.00
> in chrome w/ drums brakes 1340.00
> complete rear kits for 2200.00
> ...


how much for wish bone only, ready to bolt up to the axle?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 15 2007, 03:49 AM~8795590
> *shorter and stronger, and your axels done fall out like stock impala axels
> *



How do you know??


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

HMM MIGHT HAVE TO PICK THE BRAKE KIT UP IN A FEW CURRENTLY WORKING ON A TACOMA MINI. ALSO WHAT KIND OF GEARING IS IN IT SET UP FOR A V8 OR WOULD I BE ABLE TO BY ONE AND SET IT UP IN MY TACOMA? 2.4 4 CYLINDER


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

hey how much for the one with drum brakes chrome and set up with a wish bone??? to zip 76302 ...thanks ron!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 19 2007, 08:00 PM~8828082
> *hey how much for the one with drum brakes chrome and set up with a wish bone??? to zip 76302 ...thanks ron!
> *


like 1700 with the wisbone....Not sure what shiping would be...Call us on monday and i'll get ya a quote :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHAT UP RON...DAN FROM FLORIDA SAYS WHAT UP..............I LIKE THE AXLES..... :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

is this a 4cyl or v6 axle and do you have any side shots like this with the ass down so I can get a rough idea of how much clearance there is between the wheel and the quarter (just thinking that 1.5 inches might look weird I mean the wheels could be in too far but could be wrong, anyway any pics would really help man! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 24 2007, 02:29 PM~8860039
> *
> 
> is this a 4cyl or v6 axle and do you have any side shots like this with the ass down so I can get a rough idea of how much clearance there is between the wheel and the quarter (just thinking that 1.5 inches might look weird I mean the wheels could be in too far but could be wrong, anyway any pics would really help man! :biggrin:
> *


That was a 1 Ton V-6....same lenght as stock.....They go for around 600.00 at the wrecking yard


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 26 2007, 02:44 AM~8871823
> *That was a 1 Ton V-6....same lenght as stock.....They go for around 600.00 at the wrecking yard
> *



would you be able to 3 wheel with that rear end or not enough clearance?


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

with the disk kit, do you have to order special rotors and pads when it comes time to replace them or can you cop them at a auto parts store


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 26 2007, 12:40 PM~8874352
> *would you be able to 3 wheel with that rear end or not enough clearance?
> *


I had no problem 3 wheelin....Had to do it alot when I broke spindles..... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 24 2007, 01:29 PM~8860039
> *
> 
> is this a 4cyl or v6 axle and do you have any side shots like this with the ass down so I can get a rough idea of how much clearance there is between the wheel and the quarter (just thinking that 1.5 inches might look weird I mean the wheels could be in too far but could be wrong, anyway any pics would really help man! :biggrin:
> *



Not The Same Car But Ron Hooked This up With A Toyo Rear End 



















And This is How It Lays









And It 3 Wheel'd All Day Long no problem


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

hey Ron i was on your web site looking for soleniod blocks and saw you have a chrome one for 40 bucks do you have any pics of what they look like are they regular blocks with the chrome plated plastic cover


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 2 2007, 04:04 AM~8913703
> *Not The Same Car But Ron Hooked This up With A Toyo Rear End
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a v6 rear end or 4 cylinder


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

how much is shipping on this? and do you make them with the stock mounts?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Sep 13 2007, 07:30 PM~8786403
> *94-98 taco rearends
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: tacoma didn't come out until 95


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

how much shipped to 38108 with stock mounts NOT chromed and drum brakes?


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 5 2007, 07:34 AM~8932056
> *Is that a v6 rear end or 4 cylinder
> *



ooohhh


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Oct 19 2007, 09:51 PM~9042822
> *how much shipped to 38108 with stock mounts NOT chromed and drum brakes?
> *


not sure i would have to figure it out...I'm doing one for a shop in Utah now and I had to make new jig to hold the brackets in place. Plus I have to make all new brackets...I'll let ya know


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

do you have paypal?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 20 2007, 11:17 PM~9048707
> *[email protected]
> *


 :biggrin: check ur spelling next time fukr


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 17 2007, 08:14 PM~8813408
> *Axles ready for wish bone 550.00
> in chrome w/ drums brakes 1340.00
> complete rear kits for 2200.00
> ...


By complete do you mean with trailing arms and wishbone?????


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes wishbone and trailering arms all hardware included


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 9 2007, 08:10 AM~9190162
> *Yes wishbone and trailering arms all hardware included
> *


Thanks chipper shake and bake


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 9 2007, 01:38 PM~9191487
> *Thanks chipper shake and bake
> *


He's tasteier then ever.... :cheesy: .


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 13 2007, 08:37 PM~9222871
> *He's tasteier then ever.... :cheesy: .
> *


WOW 2 MUCH INFO THERE WTF U ALL DOING AFTER HOURS AT THE SHOP HOPEFULLY NON OF THIS :0 :0 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

None of that happening


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 13 2007, 09:18 PM~9223272
> *None of that happening
> *


I know i was just messing with ron cause he quoted me in red :angry:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I tried to tell him Washington is a blue state


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 13 2007, 09:33 PM~9223380
> *I tried to tell him Washington is a blue state
> *


THATS RIGHT HE KNOWS BETTER HE HAD A BLUE TRE


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

:dunno: mine finished yet?!? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Nov 14 2007, 11:08 AM~9225808
> *:dunno: mine finished yet?!? :biggrin:
> *


sent ya a P.M


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

your phone # dont work man!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

you still sellin the tacomas man? :dunno:


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 17 2007, 06:14 PM~8813408
> *Axles ready for wish bone 550.00
> in chrome w/ drums brakes 1340.00
> complete rear kits for 2200.00
> ...



are these prices still the same?


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Dec 31 2008, 10:49 PM~12575122
> *are these prices still the same?
> *


x2


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Dec 31 2008, 11:49 PM~12575122
> *are these prices still the same?
> *












Pretty close, but i'd give em a call to confirm


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Dec 31 2008, 11:49 PM~12575122
> *are these prices still the same?
> *


x3


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 17 2007, 09:14 PM~8813408
> *Axles ready for wish bone 550.00
> in chrome w/ drums brakes 1340.00
> complete rear kits for 2200.00
> ...


bmh are these prices still the same or?


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 6 2009, 01:27 PM~12624577
> *bmh are these prices still the same or?
> *


been trying to call no answer only get voicemail saying they will be back after the first?
:dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

The prices are still as quoted. And I will get them to change the recording :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's hear you talk on the voicemail. Its time for a change!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 7 2009, 12:47 AM~12629720
> *Let's hear you talk on the voicemail. Its time for a change!!!
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :rant: :nosad:


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 6 2009, 08:40 PM~12629655
> *The prices are still as quoted.  And I will get them to change the recording :biggrin:
> *


cool thanks will be ordering mine next month


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

can you get replacement axles..stronger ones that dont break..sounds a little easier???


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 6 2009, 11:47 PM~12629720
> *Let's hear you talk on the voicemail. Its time for a change!!!
> *


Ppl might think its a gay strip club.


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 15 2009, 05:37 PM~12718250
> *can you get replacement axles..stronger ones that dont break..sounds a little easier???
> *


Moser sells them they run around $500-600 last time I checked


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Onidog did you call for yours already and are you goin to the small show goin on this month for mike g. I'm gonna bring my cutty out. I'm gonna see what it do and if need to tune it for supremacy show in feb.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

so is running 6 batts gonna knock my axles out??does any one have the link on how to put that tap bolt in their to keep them from coming out..it seems these toyota rear ends are for cars with alot of batts..and they look good...iam just looking for a easy fix for know... :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 16 2009, 03:43 PM~12724490
> *so is running 6 batts gonna knock my axles out??does any one have the link on how to put that tap bolt in their to keep them from coming out..it seems these toyota rear ends are for cars with alot of batts..and they look good...iam just looking for a easy fix for know... :uh:
> *


It has little to do with how many batteries. My boys 62 had an axle slide out on him the first week after we lifted it. That was with 4 batteries 2 pumps. He was lucky to only buckle the 1/4 panel a little. I've seen 2 cars over the last summer completely wreck a 1/4 panel from axle failures.

Whats cheaper and easier?

Bolting a rear end in your ride or paying to have a new 1/4 panel hung and repainted. Don't cut corners it always ends up costing you down the road in this game.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Do you HAVE to run a Taco rear or shortened 9" with skirts and 13X7's???

I'm only running 8's in the azz of my vert and want to put on skirts this summer.

I've done a search a seen thousands of comments, but none saying that I can't run my stock rear, 8's, 13X7's, and skirts? :dunno:


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 16 2009, 07:01 AM~12722579
> *Onidog did you call for yours already and are you goin to the small show goin on this month for mike g. I'm gonna bring my cutty out. I'm gonna see what it do and if need to tune it for supremacy show in feb.
> *


NO DIDNT ORDER IT YET WILL HAVE THE MONEY ON FEB 22 GOING THRU JERRY AT ALL OUT CUSTOMS  WHAT SHOW-WHERE ,WHEN AND TIME-LMK


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Check out CHD forums


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 6 2009, 08:40 PM~12629655
> *The prices are still as quoted.  And I will get them to change the recording :biggrin:
> *



CALLED TODAY AND NO ANSWER WENT TO VOICEMALL AND RECORDING STILL THE SAME?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Jan 31 2009, 10:03 AM~12866406
> *CALLED TODAY AND NO ANSWER WENT TO VOICEMALL AND RECORDING STILL THE SAME?
> 
> *



*black magic is closed on saturday  *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 16 2009, 05:28 PM~12724884
> *Do you HAVE to run a Taco rear or shortened 9" with skirts and 13X7's???
> 
> I'm only running 8's in the azz of my vert and want to put on skirts this summer.
> ...



ANYBODY???


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Youll probably pop the drivers side skirt off since you have hydraulics without the shortened rear end.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 1 2009, 12:26 AM~12871846
> *ANYBODY???
> *


your stock axel is to wide to run reverse offset wheels with skirts, plus if you still have your stock panhard bar hooked up it will definetly pop off your skirt. you would need to shorten your stock axel and i would suggest a wishboner from BlackMagic.


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2009, 09:41 AM~12867620
> *black magic is closed on saturday
> *


cool thanks-but recording still the same


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

ttt for the Taco :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 1 2009, 01:21 AM~12872455
> *your stock axel is to wide to run reverse offset wheels with skirts, plus if you still have your stock panhard bar hooked up it will definetly pop off your skirt. you would need to shorten your stock axel and i would suggest a wishboner from BlackMagic.
> *


i know rons 40 now but theres pills to help with that :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 11 2009, 08:09 PM~13856654
> *i know rons 40 now but theres pills to help with that  :biggrin:
> *


Got jokes ...Crumpet cakes


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------

